# Lake Powell- September 2010



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Lake Powell is one of my favorite places on earth. It always has been and always will be. I hadn't been out there for a couple years and it felt so good to return. So many memories from childhood and my teens. A friend of ours has a time share on a Houseboat so my wife and I and 7 other couples (no kids) went down for a week. It was one of the first real vacations we've had without our little guy and it was nice. Non-stop fishing, skiing, wakeboarding, wakeskating, wakesurfing, cliff jumping, boating and living it up. I know it may be a bit of an oxymoron, but I'm an avid fisherman who also loves watersports.










I ended hooking up with 7 species for the trip (Large and Small Mouth, Sunfish, Striper, Channel Cat, Walleye, and Carp). The majority of our fishing was done from my friend's boat, however we also did quite a bit from off the back of the Houseboat and did pretty well for Smallies at early morning and dusk and Cats in the evening. I also brought my float tube and while we we're out doing watersports during the heat of the day I made sure to keep my eyes peeled and re-conned for good spots. Later, I would have a buddy pull me out in my float tube behind a wave runner so I could try some spots. They would drop me off for an hour or two and come back to drag me in later. It was a pretty good system and worked great.













































































































For those who are curious here is what I was using.....

-Large and Small Mouth- Soft plastics rigged on shakey head jigs and crank baits. Caught in 10-15 feet of water.
-Sunfish- Soft plastics 
-Stripers- Rapala Tail Dancer, Rattle Traps, and Anchovies. Caught in 20-45 feet of water caught just off a sheer rock cliff. We only spotted 1 boil the entire trip.
-Channel Cat- Left over steaks
-Carp- Left over steaks
-Walleye- Crank bait










Playing a game of 500









Checking out some Anazasi ruins 



























It was an epic trip and an amazing way to close out the summer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome man... looks like a fantastic time!!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice man! Stripers are sure some tasty fish.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome! Greatest place ever. I got back Wednesday. Where did you guys camp?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool. We were in Halls Creek Bay. You? Were you able to get out and do any fishing?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm going to St. George this weekend. I hoping to hit either SH, Quail or both so I should have another warm water report sometime soon.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet, the north end of the lake has been producing better than the south end this year. Especially for stripers. We were in Padre Bay near Gunsight butte. I caught 42 and 6 species but with a two month old I didnt fish like I normaly do. Ive decided not to post reports here anymore but you can check out my blog if you want. You sure have been putting the hurt on the bass this year. Nice work again man.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful area for sure. I've only been down to the South end twice. I'm partial to the north end myself. Did you launch from Dangling Rope or Wahweep? What 6 did you pull in? Anything with size?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job Tig... looks like a fun trip.



Nor-tah said:


> Ive decided not to post reports here anymore...


 

There's always the Confidential Section you know..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I got Walleye, SM, Carp, Channels, Bluegill, Crapie. We are actually out of Antelope Point Marina. The tribe really knows how to run things. We ate brick oven pizza at the floating restaurant, had a few guys dock and clean the houseboat, not to mention the cart rides to and from your vehicle. They do an awesome job!

Yeah, not too much confidential about it... its up on another board.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good going Tee-grew...nice way to spend a few days, thanks for the pictures !!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> We are actually out of Antelope Point Marina. The tribe really knows how to run things. We ate brick oven pizza at the floating restaurant, had a few guys dock and clean the houseboat, not to mention the cart rides to and from your vehicle. They do an awesome job!


Wow, that does sound nice. I may have to look into busting it there in the future


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Tigru, awesome report! Some of those smallies were tanks. That poor walleye looked ready to eat rocks for nutrition.

Looks like a blast. Still never checked it out but want to more every year.



Nor-tah said:


> Ive decided not to post reports here anymore but you can check out my blog if you want.





> We were in Padre Bay near Gunsight butte. I caught 42 and 6 species.





Nor-tah said:


> I got Walleye, SM, Carp, Channels, Bluegill, Crapie. We are actually out of Antelope Point Marina.


 :lol:

Hey wait! That's a report!

:lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks and sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and the great photos. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Those were answers to questions! *(u)* 
Reports are the ones with pictures.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sure looks like some fun! I need to find some new people to go to Powell with since the family trips are becoming less fishing trip and more BORING trips. Guess I need a boat of my own! I tell people that if I go to Lake Powell all I want to do is Fish while I am there and nothing else!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice job dude. Looks like it was a great trip. I'm so jealous!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

stupendous!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Awesome! Greatest place ever. I got back Wednesday. Where did you guys camp?


Geez we were all down there at the same time. Why didnt we just meet up? We could have pounded on the fish. 
Great report and pics teegru. Looks like your trip was a success... Cant wait till next year.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

wes242 said:


> Sure looks like some fun! I need to find some new people to go to Powell with since the family trips are becoming less fishing trip and more BORING trips. Guess I need a boat of my own! I tell people that if I go to Lake Powell all I want to do is Fish while I am there and nothing else!


Its hard to convince some people that fishing is more fun than wake boarding. It is easier on the body too. Did I mention I suck at wake boarding...lol :mrgreen:


----------

